# Sub enclosure design for trunk question/ discussion?



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I am looking to design a new sub enclosure for my Audi A4 - I am using a pair of jl Audio (2) 12w6. I would like to retain my spare tire but create an system that looks good, but sounds good. My questions are

1) what is the best way to face the subs in the trunk?
2) can i place a sub on each side of the trunk firing across the trunk , will that sound okay? What should I look out for?
3) should i cut a hole in the rear deck to allow the bass to pass into the trunk?

Here is a pic of my First install I did, the problem i found is the subs where firing directly into the back on the seat and the plexiglass had to much flex- Did not like the bass sound and responce when i turned up the volume

So where the amps are now (pictured below), i was thinking of putting the Subs and then build a motorized false floor for the amp rack. But not sure if the subs will canel out?

The other thought was build a ported enclosure firing the subs into the trunk and the port into the rear deck

Any thoughts or questions would be helpfull.


----------

